# Internet Verbindung nur in Spielen langsam?!



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig. Und zwar ist mein Problem folgendes: Wenn ich YT Videos schau ist die Verbindung einigermaßen konstant. Sobald ich allerdings PUBG oder NFS 2015 (egal welches Spiel) spiele, geht die Geschwindigkeit nicht hoch und bleibt ''am Boden''. Bei PUBG kommt dann alle paar Sekunden ''Network Lag Detected'' und somit ist es unspielbar. Ich hänge mal ein Bild an, da wo die Kurve am Boden ist spiele ich PUBG, da wo sie oben ist schau ich YouTube.


----------



## pphs (30. Oktober 2017)

warum auch einfach mal nen kabel anschließen statt wlan zu benutzen..


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

Geht nicht. Ich bin im 2. Stock. Habe jedoch 2 Repeater

Edit: vertippt meinte 1 Repeater


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

Du schaust das Ganze falsch an.
Die Kurve sagt nur, dass bei PUBG weniger Daten übertragen werden als wenn du dir Videos runter lädts, was auch so sein sollte.
Ein Onlinespiel überträgt vllt. 100kbits wenn du ein Video runter lädts ist das dann um einiges mehr.

Hast du denn in allen Spielen Lags oder nur in PUBG?


----------



## DOcean (30. Oktober 2017)

und dan wird das Problem liegen, jeder dazwischen erhöht die Latenz, die bei WLAN eh höher ist...

und irgendwann geht halt nix mehr bei Anwendungen die eine geringe Latenz brauchen...

YT brauch primär Durchsatz keine gute Latenz.

Wie hoch ist denn dein ping auf fritz.box und auf google.de ?


----------



## Malkolm (30. Oktober 2017)

Lag hat nichts mit der Bandbreite zu tun. Du wirst mit deiner Repeater Konfiguration vermutlich stark mit Paketverlusten etc. zu kämpfen haben. Beim reinen Download sinkt damit lediglich die Bandbreite etwas, reicht aber noch zum flüssigen streamen etc aus. In Spielen kommt es aber darauf an, dass die Pakete direkt ankommen, und nicht mehrmals gesendet werden müssen. Passiert letzteres dennoch, hast du Lags.


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

Das komische ist, dass es vor einem Monat noch ging. Da hatte ich den Repeater auch schon, und alles lief ohne ping lags. Jetzt habe ichs eigentlich in jedem Spiel, z.B. World of Tanks (da springt der ping oft von 100 auf 1000), in Need for Speed 2015 (da kommt immer die Meldung sehr schlechte Verbindung zum Server) und in PUBG (da kommt immer Network Lag Detected). Mehr Spiele zock ich zur zeit nicht.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

Bist du mit dem richtigen Repeater verbunden?


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

Ja, habe nur einen, vorher vertippt. Habe auch vollen Empfang, ohne Repeater hätte ich gar keine Verbindung


----------



## DOcean (30. Oktober 2017)

hat vielleicht der Nachbar ein neues WLAN aufgemacht? Wie voll ist deine WLAN Umgebung? Also wieviele andere Netze siehst du noch?


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

Sehe im Moment 7 Netze.


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

Mach mal folgendes:
- Windows-Taste drücken
- cmd eingeben
- Enter drücken
- [ping www.google.de] schreiben (ohne [])
- screenshot machen und hier hoch laden

- Windows-Taste drücken
- cmd eingeben
- Enter drücken
- [ping ROUTERIPADRESSE] schreiben  (ohne [] und mit eben der Router IP)
- screenshot machen und hier hoch laden


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

So hier nur Copy And Paste, da der Bild Upload nach 5 Minuten auf 3 Prozent steht:


Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.15063]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\*** *****>ping 192.168.178.1

Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.178.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.178.1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 0, Verloren = 4
    (100% Verlust),

C:\Users\**** *****>


Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.15063]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\**** ******>ping Google

Ping wird ausgeführt für Google [216.58.206.3] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Antwort von 216.58.206.3: Bytes=32 Zeit=183ms TTL=57
Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
Antwort von 216.58.206.3: Bytes=32 Zeit=3694ms TTL=57

Ping-Statistik für 216.58.206.3:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 2, Verloren = 2
    (50% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 183ms, Maximum = 3694ms, Mittelwert = 1938ms

C:\Users\**** *****>


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

Hast du mal  den Repeater und Router vom Strom aus/eingesteckt?


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

jo hier die ergebnisse nach dem ausstecken


Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.15063]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\**** *****>ping Google

Ping wird ausgeführt für Google [2a00:1450:4001:821::2003] mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 2a00:1450:4001:821::2003: Zeit=28ms
Antwort von 2a00:1450:4001:821::2003: Zeit=28ms
Antwort von 2a00:1450:4001:821::2003: Zeit=3410ms
Antwort von 2a00:1450:4001:821::2003: Zeit=27ms

Ping-Statistik für 2a00:1450:4001:821::2003:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 27ms, Maximum = 3410ms, Mittelwert = 873ms

C:\Users\**** *****>


Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.15063]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\**** *****>ping 192.168.178.1

Ping wird ausgeführt für 192.168.178.1 mit 32 Bytes Daten:
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=2ms TTL=64
Antwort von 192.168.178.1: Bytes=32 Zeit=4ms TTL=64

Ping-Statistik für 192.168.178.1:
    Pakete: Gesendet = 4, Empfangen = 4, Verloren = 0
    (0% Verlust),
Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:
    Minimum = 2ms, Maximum = 4ms, Mittelwert = 2ms

C:\Users\**** *****>


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

noch etwas was sehr merkwürdig ist:
meine eigene IP Adresse wird blockiert


----------



## DOcean (30. Oktober 2017)

die zweiten werte sind deutlich besser wie die ersten (keine Verloren kurze Zeiten)

Was sagt jetzt das Spielgefühl?


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

immer noch lags


----------



## DOcean (30. Oktober 2017)

.1 ist dein Router, der solltet nicht blockiert werden sonst geht gar nichts mehr...


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

aber warum wird der blockiert und wie schalte ich das ab


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

NRgamer schrieb:


> noch etwas was sehr merkwürdig ist:
> meine eigene IP Adresse wird blockiert



Was ist das für eine Software? Eventuell mal zum testen deaktivieren und nochmal ping Werte anschauen.


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich benutze McAfee Live Safe, schalte die Firewall jedoch sehr ungerne ab, da im Firewallverlauf alle paar Sekunden oder Minuten mir unbekannte IPs blockiert werden. Siehe Thema von mir: ''Werde ich von Hacker angegriffen?''


----------



## taks (30. Oktober 2017)

Hast du im Router irgendwelche Port-Weiterleitungen aktiviert?
Zeigt der Antivirus irgendwas an wenn du die Prüfung laufen lässt?
Sonst sollten das nur Programme auf deinem PC sein die was ins Internet senden und dann ne Antwort bekommen.


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

Ne, da steht keine Portfreigaben vorhanden


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Oktober 2017)

2,4GHz-WLAN ist auch fürs Klo. Da sendet die meiste sonstige Funkperipherie (z.B. das meiste Smart Home-Zeug, WLAN-Drucker, Funkmäuse/-tastaturen), Bluetooth und sonstige mögliche Geräte auf dem Frequenzband - neben meist sehr vielen WLANs. Auch ist das 2,4GHz-Band gegenüber Mikrowellen empfindlich...
Mal die aktuelle 2,4GHz-Netzauslastung bei mir:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da reicht es schon, wenn ein Nachbar eben mal ein 4K-YouTube-Video schaut, um das so aussehen zu lassen (in dem Fall habe ich mal selber eins gestartet)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(bei den höchsten Auslastungen lag die genutzte Bandbreite bei ca. 35MBit/s)

Und genau bei diesen hohen Auslastungsspikes entstehen die Engpässe bei der verfügbaren Bandbreite, welche dann eben für Pingspikes oder Paketverlust über WLAN sorgen.
Mal abgesehen davon, dass du auch noch mehrere Repeater hintereinander nutzt, die die ganze Sache sogar noch verlangsamen und alles noch störanfälliger machen. 

Ist Powerline eine Option (= dein Router befindet sich im gleichen Stromkreis wie dein PC bzw. der Powerline-Adapter - oder ist es möglich einen Phasenkoppler installieren zu lassen)?
Oder sind deine Repeater 5GHz-fähig, sodass man die Strecke mal zur Probe über 5GHz aufbaut?


----------



## dreamdomain (30. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe nur eine Repeater, vorher vertippt.  Also 5GHz fähig ist nur der Router, der Repeater und mein Stick leider nicht.

Edit: Powerline Set von AVM gekauft. Die Konfiguration wäre dann folgendermaßen:
Erdgeschoss: Fritz Box Router +  AVM LAN Powerline
1. Stock: AVM WLAN Repeater
2. Stock: AVM WLAN Powerline

geht das so?


----------



## DOcean (30. Oktober 2017)

den Repeater kannst du dann wenn nicht anders nötig weglassen

oder im 2. Stock erst einen Switch und dann den Repeater (wenn er LAN hat) und deinen PC


----------



## dreamdomain (31. Oktober 2017)

So Leute, habe jetzt ganz unten das LAN Powerline  Dingens und ganz oben im 2. Stock das WLAN Powerline Dingens. Ich könnte an die WLAN Powerline auch noch ein LAN Kabel zu meinem  PC anschließen, aber mein PC steht sowieso fast daneben. Jetzt geht auch wieder PUBG  aber trotzdem behauptet die Telekom ihre Leitung wäre ok, der Speedtest zeigt bei mir als auch bei denen 10mbit an. In der Realität kommen nur 1,3 mbit an, egal wie weit man von dem Router entfernt ist.


----------



## taks (31. Oktober 2017)

1.3 MByte/s = 10.4Mbit/s


----------



## dreamdomain (31. Oktober 2017)

sicher?


----------



## taks (31. Oktober 2017)

Mit was misst du die Geschwindigkeit?


----------

